# 1964 Columbia



## harrymills (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 1963 or '64 Columbia Firebolt balloon tire bike that was given to me.  It's black in color with white "Columbia" on the tank and chainguard. It's missing the headlight assembly. Any ideas where I could find one? It don't need it to be like new, just useable.Is there a difference between a '63 and '64?  I'll try to get a few pictures to uplaod for visual references... I'm new to the world of vintage bikes and could use as much help as possible...


----------

